# [SOLVED] jak przypisać eth(0,1,2) do MACa?

## Oniryczny

problem pewnie trywialny ale coś nie daję rady

mam 3 karty sieciowe (RTL8168/8111 zintegrowana na mobo, RTL8168/8111 PCI oraz RTL8139 PCI) [karta 10/100/1000 nie chce za nic gadać z RPi dlatego zakupiłem kartę 10/100]

z początku gdy była tylko integra to była eth0

ale po dołożeniu kart PCI zmieniła na eth1

chciałbym mieć na stałe to przypisane

próbowałem skorzystać z artykułów na temat konfiguracji udeva ale grzebanie w /etc/udev/rules.d/ nie pomogło...

arch x86_64

kernel 3.10.7 (przedostatni stabilny na dzień dzisiejszy) system aktualny

----------

## SlashBeast

Udev z automatu Ci to zalatwi, wygeneruje odpowiednie regulki w /etc/udev/rules.d/*net*

W przypadku mdev(-like-a-boss) od tego jest /etc/mactab

----------

## Oniryczny

nie mam nic takiego jak /etc/mactab

w /etc/udev/rules.d/ w jednym z nicj jest tylko wpis jednej karty:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="e0:cb:4e:d5:cd:81", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

jak dla mnie to definiuje eth0 a ifconfig pokazuje to jako eth1  :Confused: 

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie:

```
egrep -v '#' /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:04:76:e9:48:c1", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="lan"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:24:1d:c4:82:87", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="net"
```

Zainstalowane:

```
sys-fs/eudev-1.1 gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod modutils openrc selinux

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26

virtual/udev-200 gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod selinux

```

SOA#1

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

```
# ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/

razem 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 10-01 20:11 80-net-name-slot.rules -> /dev/null

```

usunąłem tam wszystkie pliki i mam tylko dowiązanie (sposób jaki znalazłem gdzieś na jakimś forum   :Razz:  )

bo jak wcześniej próbowałem edytować ten plik wpisując określone adresy MAC i nazwy eth0/1/2 to nic nie pomagało...

----------

## Oniryczny

utworzyłem plik, wpisałem co należy

```

$ ifconfig

lan_100: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.146.40  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::6670:2ff:fe07:ac  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 64:70:02:07:00:ac  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 41  bytes 8828 (8.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lan_100:1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.2.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.2.255

        ether 64:70:02:07:00:ac  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

lan_1000: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.3.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.3.255

        ether f8:1a:67:02:23:ac  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lan_dhcp: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.103  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::e2cb:4eff:fed5:cd81  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:cb:4e:d5:cd:81  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4231  bytes 5130737 (4.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 2  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2685  bytes 293633 (286.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tap0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.3.1.8  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.3.1.255

        inet6 fe80::80fc:73ff:fe4c:e894  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 82:fc:73:4c:e8:94  txqueuelen 100  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 20  bytes 3642 (3.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 5527 (5.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

dziwny zapis lan_100 ale ważne, że działa    :Cool: 

----------

